# Promotion?



## georgia plans exam (Apr 21, 2010)

I interviewed this morning for the position of Plans Examiner Supervisor. I think it went well. Two others have applied for the same position and thier interviews are this afternoon and tomorrow morning. I should know the results sometime on Friday. Wish me luck!

GPE


----------



## Mule (Apr 21, 2010)

GPE Good luck! Hopefully it will be GPES!


----------



## georgia plans exam (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks, Mule. If I get the position, I just might use GPES. Thanks for the suggestion.

GPE (for now)


----------



## fatboy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hope it works out for you!


----------



## Alias (Apr 21, 2010)

Wishing you good luck on the outcome!

Sue, lost on the frontier


----------



## JBI (Apr 21, 2010)

Good luck GPE! Go get em! I hope it comes with a better payscale...


----------



## globe trekker (Apr 21, 2010)

*.*

*gpe,*

*The best of luck to you!    Like "Big John",  I am sure that you WILL get the position and the ' big '*

*increase in pay.    Prayers are on the way...*

*.*


----------



## Bootleg (Apr 21, 2010)

Best of luck!


----------



## FredK (Apr 21, 2010)

Best wishes.


----------



## vegas paul (Apr 21, 2010)

Be sure to let them know that you have about 400 references willing to verify your code knowledge and expertise - we can all send an e-mail to your future boss...  that'll impress him!


----------



## FM William Burns (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, GPE best wishes!


----------



## TimNY (Apr 21, 2010)

Good luck, but I'm sure you'll get the job on your merits.. no luck needed!


----------



## north star (Apr 22, 2010)

*The BEST of luck to you gpe!    Let us know*

*how it turns out.    **We're pulling for you! *


----------



## georgia plans exam (Apr 23, 2010)

Well, just came from my BO's office.......*I GOT THE PROMOTION!!!* It comes with a 5% raise.

I want to thank you all for you well wishes and confindence in me.

GPES


----------



## jim baird (Apr 23, 2010)

Congrats!GPE!


----------



## Mule (Apr 23, 2010)

What?????????????????????

Congrats! GPES!


----------



## JBI (Apr 23, 2010)

Way to go GPE...* S*!!! Congratulations on both the promo and the raise.


----------



## FredK (Apr 23, 2010)

Is 5% enough to buy the beer for all the e-mails that were sent on your behalf?

Congrats on the promotion.


----------



## pyrguy (Apr 23, 2010)

Congrats!!!!!

[happy feet dance]


----------



## jpranch (Apr 23, 2010)

gpe, Congrat's from Wyoming!


----------



## georgia plans exam (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you all and have a great weekend.

GPES


----------



## FM William Burns (Apr 23, 2010)

Little late but Congratulations new GPES and hope your POG is found at the end of the:

View attachment 117


View attachment 117


/monthly_2010_04/572953b6b9ec2_Rainbow2-11-093amp.jpg.6788beedc74357f06813b4472cf84693.jpg


----------



## north star (Apr 26, 2010)

** **

*GPES,*

*Congratulations on your promotion!  :grin:*

*Are you changing your screen name to now be an official " GPES " on this forum?*

** **


----------



## globe trekker (Apr 26, 2010)

*.*

*Congratulations to you GPE!      We knew you would get the promo.*

*.*


----------



## beach (Apr 26, 2010)

A little late, but................CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!


----------



## texasbo (Apr 26, 2010)

Congratulations and good job, Georgia Plans Examiner!


----------



## cboboggs (Apr 27, 2010)

Little late as well but Congrats on the promotion GPE


----------

